# If you could travel through time, where would you go?



## tj_cool (Jun 18, 2010)

So you've magically gained powers to travel through time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now for the (not so?) simple question: where would you go? The Future or the Past.

For the first question, you are able to travel to any time you want and to return to your own time.
For the second question, you can still travel to any time, but you cannot return to your own time afterwards. Would you still go?

Some clarifications
* The future has no highly advanced stuff to bring you back
* You can only travel once (and back to the current time in Q1)
* If you travel far back/forward, we take it that the earth is still there (well, or at least you survive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
* You can't take anything back except what you brought in the first place (+ new knowledge you gained)
* Things you altered in the Past don't affect the future


As for me, I'd probably go to the Future to see what technology they have there (or whether the world isn't semi destroyed by war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I wouldn't go if I couldn't return 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If I have to change something to the Poll, just say so. Or just tell what you'd do without voting


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 18, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> As for me, I'd probably go to the Future to see what technology they have there (or whether the world isn't semi destroyed by war
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same here well except the bold part , i wouldn't if it was way better like peace,technology ... and if I could go back I can built and sell the technology of tomorrow today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






edit: hey u erase something from the poll


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jun 18, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> ...For the first question, you are able to travel to any time you want and to return to your own time...
> 
> My Signature says it all...
> 
> QUOTE(tj_cool @ Jun 18 2010, 06:47 PM) For the second question, you can still travel to any time, but you cannot return to your own time afterwards. Would you still go?



No. I like a joke but I have limits. _Thom Foole_ lived in 1650ish... Nintendo hadn't been invented then!


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 18, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> edit: hey u erase something from the poll


Yeah sorry, I just realized it wasn't right xD

The meaning of the second Question is: You don't know what's there when you arrive, but you know that you can never go back. So the "It depends on how good it's there makes no sense as you don't know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I added you to No, but I can change it to Yes if you want that.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 18, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand.

No I'm fine where it is .


----------



## Elritha (Jun 18, 2010)

Travel to the future to see new breakthroughs in technology and how the human race has advanced. Though choice about not being able to return. I'd probably still go.


----------



## KDH (Jun 18, 2010)

I think you need to change the poll. You'll see why when I explain what I would do.

If I can return: I'd go to the distant future, stay long enough to get degrees it Physics, Engineering, Chemistry, Medicine, Technology, etc. (basically all applied sciences). Then I'd come back and take over the world.

If I couldn't return: I'd instead go to the distant past after getting modern degrees in everything listed above and take over the world then.

... Why is everyone looking at me funny?


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok, added another option in Q2 for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I need to change the vote, just tell


----------



## KDH (Jun 18, 2010)

Please do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More seriously though: The direction I'd go in each circumstance would stay the same, though the reasons would, in reality, be quite different. The future to learn if I could come back, and the recent past to get rich with future stock info, and eventually I'd get back via "the slow path" if I couldn't travel back.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

i'd want to travel to the future.
unless i had to stay, then i'd go to the past.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Nowhere. I would rather stay here.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 18, 2010)

I can travel through time anyway.


----------



## monkat (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, if you go to the past you can always return!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I can travel through time anyway.


Teach me your ways, oh master!

Anyways, back ontopic: I would travel so far back, to when the Earth didn't exist yet (yes, I know you put a rule that it was always there, but I don't care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). That way I would be able to find out how in the world (pun intended) the universe was created (out of nothing comes something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). If I couldn't return, however, I would go to the future, there might be lots of wars and nearly all resources might have been used up, but I would just fight for my 'rights', kill everyone blocking my path (even if they had always been friends, once they turn against me there is no way in hell (again, lame pun intended) they will ever become friends again) and make sure I would be the last person standing. @Everyone wanting to travel to the future: prepare for a fight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally, this is a good poll again, with a well-detailed first post and it really makes people think about what they are going to do, although I suppose if you have never thought of it before (I have), it might be quite difficult.


----------



## Gore (Jun 18, 2010)

if you're black, don't go back!


----------



## Devin (Jun 18, 2010)

Future=3DS

I want to go to the future. To see the Kinect, and Move fail, and the 3DS rise in power.


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd go to the past for sure~

i'd invent some nintendoo's and google's and be rich and have the handheld i want to exist be developed and if i'd fuck up i'd just make some bets in soccer and bam im rich again^^

this would rock so much i'd have endless money to bomb

predicting the future would make me rich
since i can't do that i go to the past and predict the present hahahaaha~

hell you could even go out with your teacher or whatever when she was young xD so many funny things you could do and you could still meet the people you know only that they might not know you

past is awesome, btw watched hot tub time machine?


----------



## Golfman560 (Jun 18, 2010)

Id head to the past and say something to someone much earlier then I did. It'd probably change everything about me right now, but it'd be worth it.


----------



## Devin (Jun 18, 2010)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> I'd go to the past for sure
> 
> hell you could even go out with your teacher or whatever when she was young xD so many funny things you could do and you could still meet the people you know only that they might not know you
> 
> past is awesome, btw watched hot tub time machine?



And then, fall in love with a relative. Therfore making yourself.


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 19, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> GentleFist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well it wouldnt really matter

since in the past if i wasnt born then my mother wouldnt be my mother and if im the father its clear that its not my father
so it wouldnt be me at all

and also that would never happen to me^^ i dont fall in love with people


----------



## KDH (Jun 19, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> And then, fall in love with a relative. Therfore making yourself.


Well, according to the greatest book ever to come out of the great publishing companies of Ursa Minor Beta; there is absolutely no problem with going back in time and becoming your own grandfather.


----------



## mrT3 (Jun 19, 2010)

to the past
and stay


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 19, 2010)

KDH said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you did thar. (Hitchhikers FTW!)

I really just want to stay here in the present. Unless, I can travel as much as I want.


Then, I'd go to the past, and the future.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd choose the future. Maybe then I can escape my past.


----------



## evandixon (Jun 19, 2010)

I would go to the future if I could return.  If not, I would stay here, or (not likely) go anyway to steal the Doctor's Tardis to see if I can find a time machine.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Jun 19, 2010)

traditional japan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its awesomeee .(muramasa the demon blade made me love trad.japan :S )


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 19, 2010)

the future..


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 19, 2010)

The future, then steal all the great ideas and go back to the present and become rich!


----------



## Devin (Jun 19, 2010)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.No.No. This is a paradox.

Key: Present You= A Past You=B

If A went into the past, B wouldn't exist, until A goes back into the future. Therfore, if A went back into the past, and created himself. He would become his own grandfather. Without traveling into the past, A couldn't have been born.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd go to December 22, 2012 to see if the world actually ended the day before.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 19, 2010)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> I would go to the future if I could return.  If not, I would stay here, or (not likely) go anyway to steal the Doctor's Tardis to see if I can find a time machine.


You are not taking my TARDIS anywhere.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 19, 2010)

I would go to a time when having a spaceship in every household was a common occurence, not a car per family. That would be so cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also when there wasn't as much government control because there was a lot of hospitable planets to travel to and be outlaws like in star wars and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It would be cool to have the ability to go anywhere in the galaxy nevermind the world.

Also when it's a casual thing to just have a gun on you when you nip down the shops in case the aliens decide they want to have a pop at your planet again like last week. xD I'm talking to much bull.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 19, 2010)

To the future! To buy 3DS!


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jun 19, 2010)

I would go back to some time in the past and give evidence to disprove their religious ideals, therefore advancing our current scientific knowledge and preventing hundreds of years of no advance in science. Either that or go back and be worshiped as a god..whichever took my fancy.


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 19, 2010)

Time traveling is dangerous.

http://www.cracked.com/article_18564_6-tim...n-us-about.html


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 19, 2010)

i will go back to the past, help my past self get a girlfriend that i had a crush on, and also, i will go back to the past to make my future self filthy stinking rich


----------



## Logan 5 (Jun 19, 2010)

all the way to the end


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Rich do not buy you happiness, period.

I would go back to the past and fix it then stay in the past because I am sick of the future which is getting worse and worse, man.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd like to find out exactly WHY stonehenge was built - come back with proof & screw all those Druids and Theorists

Mind you IF I was allowed one trip into the future as well -  get the winnings numbers for the biggest Euro Lottery Win ever for this year


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 19, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Rich do not buy you happiness, period.
> 
> I would go back to the past and fix it then stay in the past because I am sick of the future which is getting worse and worse, man.


you make a great point. thought technology is getting heck better, nature including about the global warming is getting heck worse too


----------



## KirovAir (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd go back in time, to save myself from making stupid mistakes I made now. Also, I'd tell myself the winning lotery numbers. It's a win-win situation.


----------



## Logan 5 (Jun 19, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both of these comments are pessimistic and narrow minded.  Things are getting better for mankind you idiots.  People live longer and longer with each generation, things are so good for us that we will have to begin taking measures to prevent overpopulation because no one is dying!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Right and wrong, there are still pros and cons, Logan 5. Dont call us an idiots, man. This Earth isnt going to survive anyway. You wait and see.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 19, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant wait to see My Creator


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Logan 5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To my Creator.


----------



## Logan 5 (Jun 22, 2010)

The two of you should help each other out.


----------



## Hachibei (Jun 22, 2010)

Traveling to the recent past and betting on sport events, followed by creating an empire is obviously the way to go.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 22, 2010)

I would go to Germany before World War II  and try to stop Hitler from gaining power. Although I probably wouldn't succeed. 

If I couldn't come back, I wouldn't go.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 22, 2010)

I would go back to the future. I would be able to come back as long as I don't go to a time without gasoline, or massive amounts of plutonium. After all just a month ago I hit my head on a toilet seat, and drew up some plans that I know for a fact will work. The invention was:


Spoiler



The flux Capacitor


Me and my rad Delorean can go anywhere, any time. Just have to get to 60 Miles per hour...


----------



## Talaria (Jun 22, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to rain on anyone's parade but the past better? With drastically shorter life expectancy, disease, horrible hygiene, various superstitions etc I don't think I could permanently live there. Especially when the slight chance you have of meeting a beautiful female/male in the past, chances are they have really bad teeth. You do realise this isn't the first global warming? Throughout the past millennium's there have been various Global Coolings and Global Warmings. Plus as far as NASA is concerned we're heading for a Little Ice Age in the next 500 years according to the Sun Spot Theory.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 22, 2010)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> Traveling to the recent past and betting on sport events, followed by creating an empire is obviously the way to go.


exactly my idea! Can you give me some money too!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Me and my rad Delorean can go anywhere, any time. Just have to get to 60 Miles per hour...


60? Not 88...?


----------



## fartos32 (Jun 22, 2010)

I would have to say 2 years in the past to my third year of high school. best year of my life by far.


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 22, 2010)

The top 3 things I would do if I could travel in time: 

3. I would go back to the early 80's when Bill Gates and Steve Jobs were nobodies and offer them each half of my life savings to help them start their businesses, on the condition that I own 50% of their companies.  Who knows, maybe I could even introduce them as friends and make them work together?  Then I would live out the rest of my days normally, but with the knowledge I have now, I would track down the budding CEOs of Google, eBay, Amazon, Facebook, YouTube, Yahoo, MySpace, etc. and make the same propositions to them as they emerged.  I would own the interwebz and therefore I'd own GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. I would load a gun, get into a time machine and travel just a few minutes into the past.  There I would shoot my past self while my past self was loading the gun, right before my past self steps into the time machine, thus preventing myself from getting into the time machine to shoot my past self.  Does that mean my present self survives, or dies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Or I could just be a Time Cop like Jean-Claude Van Damme and do the splits in the middle of a fight for no reason at all.  



Spoiler: Why?


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 23, 2010)

I also want to go to the beginning of time to see how the world was created!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 24, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I also want to go to the beginning of time to see how the world was created!


yes i also want to see that too


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 24, 2010)

I want to see the history of my school


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 24, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I also want to go to the beginning of time to see how the world was created!


The world came around a lot later than time did.

Perhaps you mean the beginning of the world?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe he actually DOES want to wait billions of years.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

I just read this recently: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predestination_paradox
This pretty much sums up why I don't want to go to the past.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

hmm. I would go one day into the future, and get some sports results and the lottery numbers, then spend all my life savings on the the winner the day before, and become Richard Branson (but cool)


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 24, 2010)

future no particular reason


----------



## Langin (Jun 24, 2010)

I wanna go to the future, I wanna see my future boy friend and how it ends with Nintendo, but I if I could not go back I did go to the past...(my past)


----------



## Sterling (Jun 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I improved it contrary to popular to hollywood contrivances.


----------



## harg (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd do thE same thing as you


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jul 21, 2010)

March 10, 0002 A.D...  And bring lots of extra laptop batteries to potentially last for a year...

Then, I would witness the most amazing event ever in the universe and then come back...


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 21, 2010)

The future sounds good right about now.


----------



## redact (Jul 21, 2010)

i'd check episodes of doctor who to see what places he's been
then i'd pick one and go there at the exact same time so that i could get home in the tardis without having to be stuck in whatever time i traveled to B)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 21, 2010)

You know, you've just told me your plans, so I can just take it there.


----------



## qlum (Jul 21, 2010)

I would go to the future but I won't travel in time if I couldn't return


----------



## Raika (Jul 21, 2010)

The future... Technology at its finest, I want to see it!

4000th post, my dream to travel to the future must come true now!


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 22, 2010)

The past If I could return, and the future is I couldn't.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

To someplace where i am rich and have my own harem


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jul 29, 2010)

Save so when the future sucks I can come back here


----------



## basher11 (Jul 29, 2010)

past, so i can fix my mistakes that i regret


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 29, 2010)

Future! (around 2180 or something)
i love the technology and want to see how the future technology is.
also fun to see all nintendos new consoles/handhelds and wii + 3DS would be really cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1 downside, there would be so many games that i had missed that i would spend the rest of my life playing throught them.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 30, 2010)

Middle Ages to be employed as a Knight.
A simpler time, and hell, I absolutely love melee fighting.


Possibly the future for if/when they come up with a super awesome virtual reality system, since that'd be the same thing as going back in time (with a good game), without the risk of actually dying, lol. Though, no glory...that kinda sucks.

Overall though, I voted for teh past.


----------



## misterb98 (Aug 24, 2010)

me, i would go to the future to see technology. Then i would memorize the instructions on how to make a really strong bomb (bio if possible), and come back and take over the world! muahahahaha!
otherwise, ill just stay here and watch tv. *sigh*


----------



## Jasper07 (Aug 24, 2010)

I guess I would go to the future because the past sucks, you already know what happend and stuff and you don't have internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so I would go for the future.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 24, 2010)

I would go into the past and stop the 9/11 terror mosque from being built for uhmerkah.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL I would go back in the past and make sure I didn't make my blogs


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 28, 2010)

Nowhere,I like my present and happy life


----------



## outgum (Nov 28, 2010)

I would definetly have to go to the past, but take back the present technology, so that for you guys, atleast you would get better tech in the present day! and i'd be rich!


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 28, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> I would definetly have to go to the past, but take back the present technology, so that for you guys, atleast you would get better tech in the present day! and i'd be rich!



I'm gonna have to agree.

You'd be stupid to go in the past and not profit off of it.

Of course it'd be hard, because if you changed anything, your future might get fucked up. Personally, I'd go back to the medieval times like Hells Malice noted. I was always interested in it, and having future weapons would make me a King. XD


----------



## Forstride (Nov 28, 2010)

The past, so I can possibly prevent the bad things that have happened in my life.  If I couldn't though, I'd go to the future instead.


----------

